# Bruce Jenner's Cat



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bruce Jenner's Cat


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I see this. And it's funny. But, I can't help feeling bad for that poor dog...err... cat...dat...cog...whatever. Look how sad it is!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> I see this. And it's funny. But, I can't help feeling bad for that poor dog...err... cat...dat...cog...whatever. Look how sad it is!


This is true, he has no idea whether he should be chasing his tail or licking his butt...how sad.;-)


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

That is a good one. :mrgreen:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> This is true, he has no idea whether he should be chasing his tail or licking his butt...how sad.;-)


Dogs typically chase their tail as well as lick their butts, unless they are too fat to do so, nothing confusing there.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know about chasing his tail, but put it is a room full of mirrors and see if he has a complex.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

where will it use the restroom? we need transgendered restrooms for pets too, and transgendered pet parks


----------

